# MY Crystal Red Shrimp Tank Video (Parents and Babies)



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

Just uploaded my Crystal Red Shrimp Tank Video to Photobucket.

My Aquarium :: Parents_Baby_CRS_LORES.mp4 video by waynet2011 - Photobucket

Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone actually look at my CRS video? I spent a long time last night uploading the video to Photobucket

Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

I did! Those are some nice shrimp how long have you had em for?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the parents for about 6-8 months.

The babies from 2 weeks to 5 weeks.

Thanks.



Luc said:


> I did! Those are some nice shrimp how long have you had em for?


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

i looked.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for watching it.



DianaHart said:


> i looked.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Pwahah, I looked! I was surprised (strangely) that the baby shrimps look exactly like the adults but many tmes smaller. For some reason that didnt occur to me >_> Beautiful Shrimp!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. Yup. baby looks just like parents.



Momobobo said:


> Pwahah, I looked! I was surprised (strangely) that the baby shrimps look exactly like the adults but many tmes smaller. For some reason that didnt occur to me >_> Beautiful Shrimp!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I looked and enjoyed it, good work. And to show what a newbie I am, I always read strings with CRS and didn't know what it meant, now I do, thanks.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Im always lazy to click on links, but definitely nice shrimps!!! Very good quality video too!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shrimp!

i always like to watch videos, too bad you didnt take a full tank shot, would have loved to see the whole tank in the video as well.


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

I looked but my shrimp tank cbs and crs baby more than you and i don't know how to upload video .


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

that is so cool!!!!


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Wayne,
Those CRS are beautiful. Thumb up for those babies. So cute.
Yes, a full tank shot will be more appreciated. Love it.


----------



## mhlwang (May 11, 2011)

nice looking shrimp, thanks for posting the vid.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

Thank you for watching.

A full tank shot is not that interesting. It does not look as good as real life. Most of my 8 berried female CRS are hidding and the babies are too small to see in a full tank shot.

It is a new tank. I just replanted the tank about 2 weeks ago since I killed all my java moss with hydrogen peroxide. You can see in a side shot, I am trying to plant weeping moss on one side of the wood and Ricca on another side.

It will be interesting to see how it turns out later on.

See some photos for now.

Crystal Red Shrimps pictures by waynet2011 - Photobucket

In the same link also added video of a berried female CRS showing she is very close in her delivery date. You can almost see the eyes and tails of the eggs.

Wayne.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool.... I'd try to find a way to hide that sponge filter cause it's such an eye sore.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. My eyes kind of get used to the sponge filter after awhile. So it is not that bad.

I want a simple decorated tank. So I don't want to hide it with some tall plants.



hgi said:


> Cool.... I'd try to find a way to hide that sponge filter cause it's such an eye sore.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I created an account on Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

upload my video there and paste the link here.

There used to be a yt tag for youtube video that lets you embed the video in the posts here.

For some reason, I could not do it anymore a few months ago so I did not try again. So I just present the http link.



kam yiu said:


> I looked but my shrimp tank cbs and crs baby more than you and i don't know how to upload video .


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Wayne :
Nice job on the video and great music as well.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Laurie:

Thanks. I try to be more steady with the camera next time. But I think I need a tripod.

Wayne.



Clown Lover said:


> Hey Wayne :
> Nice job on the video and great music as well.


----------

